# Brake rotor rust & water stains.



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Whenever my brake rotors get wet they become coated in what appears to be rust or water stains and they go from looking shiny to damn ugly. After I drive the car and use the brakes the stains go away. I never had this problem with my stock rotors, (I recently installed the NX2000 upgrade), so is there some type of rust resistant coating I can get for my rotors? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I believe powerslot has some coating on their rotors, but for AD22VF's the rotors are $100 each. Otherwise, I can't think of anything that gets the rust off that doesn't interfere with brakeing. Any cleaner will do (CLR, and the like), but it will leave a glaze or film and possibly not react too well ot the heat.
You will push down the pedal and the pad will surf over the rotor.
Not too good. 

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Rotors are made from several different materials. Nissan uses plain iron, that's why they rust when wet. You need to look for stainless rotors if looks are important.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I have see this sight myself before after washing mycar..Best and cheepest way to get rid of it is get in your car, drive around the block get out and noticed that its gone. LOL.

Seriously tho.. Stainless is the way to go.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

So powerslot sells stainless AD22 rotors? I'll check it out. Any other companies that anyone knows about?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen.com

I know they sell some rotor. Don't know if there stainless. But from what I have heard you better off going with just slotted.


----------

